# crumbling sealant at flue to chimney penetration



## rchurchw (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello,

The sealant between my boiler flue and chimney is crumbling. Should I remove the existing loose sealant and replace it with flue cement or totally remove the sealant and replace with flue cement?  I've attached a link to a photo below. 








Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## VanMark (Jul 4, 2016)

For what its worth it would be best to remove old and apply new. Shouldnt be very expensive


----------

